# First DSLR what to buy?



## EvanCalo (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello, I have had a passion for photography for as long as i can remember. untill now i have never pursued it. My new years resolution is to pursue my passion and make it a hobby.

I am looking to make my first DSLR purchase and have done alot of research into beginner / learning cameras. I have mostly narrowed it down to either the Canon T4i or the Canon 60D!  this creates a rather interesting debate for me as both cameras are very nice and have great features. the price is right too. But with all my research i have discovered that canon is rumored to be releasing the 70D first quarter of 2013.!!!! 

If there is anyone out there that has compared the T4i to the 60D can you please shed some light on this debate for me? 

I appreciate all the help i can get on this.

thanks
Evan


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Evan!

Mac


----------



## EvanCalo (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Mac,   I am very excited to learn more about Photography.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 7, 2013)

Best bit of advice I could offer at this point is to photograph what you love, first and foremost!  After that, play with your camera to learn what it can do!


----------



## EvanCalo (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Mac, I appreciate it!!   I own a rather nice point and shoot that i use Daily, it just dousnt give me the results I want and the quality the pictures deserve.


----------



## theshortwhiteguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Before you buy the 70D, 6D, 1Dx or a 1Dc, make sure you have enough storage, memory on board and updated software on your computer. Good luck.


----------

